# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  A sentence with a mistake?

## Agnetha

This is a sentence from The German Wave web-site. It seems to me that there should be a preposition after the verb "agrees". Am I right? *Moscow agrees end to vegetable ban as EU-Russia summit ends.*I got used to trust Deutsche Welle  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

You're totally correct, Agnetha. If _end_ is understood to be a noun and the object of the verb _agrees_, then it needs a preposition before it -- "Moscow agrees *on* end to vegetable ban" would be the best choice in this case.  
(On the other hand, you could also construct the sentence with _end_ functioning as an infinitive verb: "Moscow agrees to end vegetable ban" -- so it's not clear which construction the headline-writer intended to use. But in any case, someone f*&ked up in the editing process!)

----------


## bitpicker

I suppose it means "agrees to end v." It does say so correctly directly underneath the headline.

----------


## Agnetha

Thank you, I'm glad I was right)

----------


## chaika

May be a mistranslation: Moscow confirms end to vegetable ban.

----------

